# do you remember my rant - - - -



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Not sure if you all remembered my rant about hunting season and finding a guy on my land with a rifle - 

Well today I was reading my textbooks and my dog's started acting real funny - so I fed them - it wasn't that - gave them "fresh water" wasn't that - so I let them outside (mind you this is the Rott - who was trained to protect- and Luna the mastiff.

They took off running and barking but stayed in the yard. Then they went over to the deer trail that goes off the side of our land to the road coming to our house. I called them back but then Luna - the mastiff went running up our driveway, would bark and look back at me. 

So I put my shoes and a flannel on and started walking up the road, where I found three cars parked ON MY LAND right next to the No Trespassing and No Hunting Sign. Now this "road" is an easement that we have allowed for others to access their land behind ours - but ours extends out about 5 acres past their cars or so. So here they are all parked on my road blocking it so that I can not drive on MY land which is where I dump my old hay and bedding. (Mind you that was my chore for today was to finish cleaning out all the bedding so that I could spray the area and then medicate my animals) 

I asked them if I could help them as my mastiff and rott are standing next to me barking. They said no that they were going back there to camp. I asked if they were going to "so and so's place" they said no that they were going to ______ 's land. I asked them if they were planning on shooting and that we would prefer that there was NO hunting up here. 

One guy decided to get a little smart and said that he could do what he wanted on the other land. So I decided to inform him that I was "allowing" him to access that land since they have to cross mine to get to it, and I was being nice.

As I went to walk away, I heard one of the others say but if the dogs..... I immediately stopped, spun around, and told them that I would REALLY not even start that crap with me! 

I went to the barn where I can see their vehicles and watched for a while. Now what kind of idiots would go "camping" in the middle of the winter in the middle of a huge snow storm when it is below freezing?? I think there are 4 or 5 or them and 3 vehicles. That I saw. And again, my husband is not home. I honestly think that one of them is the same one that I busted up here before during hunting season. But I am going to send my husband out there to "have a chat" when he gets home, as now we can not even access our own land. I also am going to go out and take pics of the vehicles, license plate numbers, and where they are parked, and the signs not 5 feet from their vehicles. 

It just makes me so mad that they would act like this instead of getting an attitude. I would not have cared at all if they parked where they are at, if they would have just come to the house and said, you know, our friend owns some land back here, and he said that we could camp - do you mind if we park our vehicles here till whenever. We won't be doing any hunting, as we saw your signs and obviously you are against it (17 signs to be exact) and so we just wanted you to know we were here. I mean really how hard would that be???

Sorry - had to vent a bit, because now I have no where to get rid of the barn stuff to try to erradicate the lice issue.


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

You're much nice then me I would have their cars towed. They didn't ask permission to park on your land and are parked by a no trespassing sign. Shelly


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

got get that documentation because they are more then likely pochers. No one besides hunters camp out in terrible weather! Unless they are insane


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

If you have a right of way for others and their guest to access their land then they should use your drive to access the land and park on that land and not yours. A right of way is for ingress and egress and not for parking. You can stop them from hunting on your land but not on the other land. I come from a family of hunters and believe that hunting is our right and understand your point of not wanting it on your land and that is your right. I also own land with a right of way on it for two other land owners to access their land so I can understand that too. It can be a pain in the butt at times. You need to be firm with what you are ok with and what you arent.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I talked with my husband and I didn't even think about it, but they actually had to do some digging to park where they are. 

I had somone plow about 3 weeks ago and they plowed all the snow into the "drive" because it is our land and no one is up here during this time. One of the vehicles is a car, so they had to have dug it out to get the car in there.

I couldn't find any batteries that would stay working for the camera so I am hoping that in the morning they will still be there, so that I can get the pics as hubby brought batteries home.

My husband said that we are going to go ahead and put a gate across that "drive" when it thaws this spring, and then put dirt piles on either side so they can not go around. Then we will give a key to each land owner that they can use. We are also going to get the exact layout of everyones land up here and mark everyones so that we know who goes where.

I have not heard any gunshots or anything but we have had 12 inches of snow up here today and they are going to have a heck of a time getting down tommorrow - hahaha!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm confused- do the other landowners have a right of way through your place to their's? But there is no road for them to drive over to get to that land? And the problem is that strange people keep showing up and parking on your property and you are not even sure they have the other landowners permission to access this land and certainly do not have the right to park on your place? And they hunt on your land?
Is there then no limit to this right of way- like a 20 foot line from point a to point b? So people wander anywhere they like on your place? 
If there is a shared right of way there is usually an obligation of all people who use it to maintain the road. So that land owner needs to plow it out in order for people to travel through and park on their own land. Or would they have done so if the drive was not full of plowed snow?
I'll mention that keys have a tendency to multiply- a combo lock might do you better= one that can be changed periodically and a bolt cutter proof lock.
This seems like a situation that needs some regularizing if I understand you- will the other landowners cooperate with this?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

keys can multiply but combinations can easily be given over the phone to just about any one of your friends.

So I say a key is still better because they would have to really make an effort to get that key distributed to others.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

It is a privelage for these people to drive through our property to get to their's as there is no other way to get to it. 

See when they bought their land, the land was and still is land locked. We have just been nice enough (along with people before us) to allow the land owners through our land. 

But NO one except us pays to keep it plowed, as no one comes up here but us.... all it is is land except for our house. They do not have authorization from the county to build on their land because there is not a proper road to get to the land and the fire trucks can not make it even to our land let alone their's.

From what I understand there is some litigation going on right now between all the land owner's (we rent) and our land lord (which we are on a 4 year lease renewable 3 times) said that if we see ANY large vehicles we are to call the sheriff immediately - meaning clearing trucks or builders. 

But is what they did was I payed 80 dollars to have our drive plowed. when you come up our drive and you get to the top of the hill it comes to a "Y" where if you stay to the right, you go straight to our house, and the road goes between my two pens. If you stay to the left it is our easement and goes through the other portion of our land by the "buck" pen and off to others land.

When he plowed, he knew no one comes up to the other land during the winter, so the plow came up the drive and stayed to the right to our house, which left about a 3 foot snow bank to cross to the easement. That is what they dug out so that they could park all the vehicles on the easement road. So even if I wanted to drive on my land on my easment road, I can not.

Is that a little more visually clear - I know it is confusing. Sorry.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I see better now- an easement is a legal right of access. Your landlord is saying that there is no legal easement but the other land owners are saying that he created an easement by allowing them across his land- tricky situation for you to be caught in for sure. Since there's a court case, I'm surprised he allows anyone to go through his property at all- that can create an easement and judges are notoriously generous to land locked owners. 

I can see where feelings might run high about this- yucky for you to have to deal with this. Especially the hunting issues- I wouldn't want hunters around either. Hopefully your landlord and the other people involved will resolve this and you can be left in peace. 

The neat things about combo locks is that you can change the combination and just leave a message with the owners without bothering with mailing new keys. This is what the park service does here in those easement cases they have. The combo are changed periodically.


----------



## lacy_94 (Oct 7, 2007)

you took the situation much more "nicely" than i would have took it


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I agree wit the others. You were WAY to nice.

You know. like you said if they asked, come up to you and asked, that would be totally different.

I have a short fuse for rude people. If you are nice, hey I will give you the shirt off my back and ask if you need more, but if you are rude, that is a different story. I would of told them to leave, and if they didn't I would of had the cars towed also. 

Is the cars still there? If you do not feel right having the cars towed, call the police and tell them that there are three vehicle's that are abanded and let them take care of it.

Why do these things have to happen when the hubby is gone? It is all their fault. :wink:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

well we ended up with a total of almost 3 feet of snow by Sunday night. It stopped at about 6 pm. From what hubby said when he went to work on Monday morning, he thought that they left Sunday afternoon - evening sometime. He said that there were tracks going down our hill that were all over. He said that one set of tracks almost went over the side - hahahaha - I wish they would have only because it would have been a heck of a tow charge to get them out and a fine for private land....LOL! Then what ever damage would have been done to the car! 

Oh well hopefully they are gone gone now!


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

Anyway you can gate off the entrances? I know it's winter, but in a 'pinch' we have used pallets and steel posts...the posts may be a pain to get pounded in enough to hold the pallets up, but may deter people from coming in...make sure you put a post RIGHT in the middle of the drive too...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry if I step on anyones toes here, but its assinine idiots like that that make it rough on those of us that respect other peoples property and wishes. I come from a family of resectable hunters that hunt to put food on the table, if these idiots were out to poach then you should of called the game commission or other wildlife management.


----------

